
Ask HN: Best comfortable book reading chair? - simplegeek
I have been meaning to buy a comfortable book reading chair on which I can use to comfortably read books.<p>Do you have any recommendations? Things to keep in mind etc? Please let me know. Thanks in advance.
======
sjustns
Depends on your taste, and your budget! I love firm chairs, firm sofas, firm
beds, etc. When I sit down into a chair or sofa and it feels like I lose my
spine, I'll never get comfortable. This is especially true for a reading
chair.

Of course, the Eames chair is super expensive, but it's incredibly comfortable
(not everyone agrees) and you'll own it forever:
[https://store.hermanmiller.com/living/lounge-chairs-and-
otto...](https://store.hermanmiller.com/living/lounge-chairs-and-
ottomans/eames-lounge-chair-and-ottoman/5667.html?lang=en_US)

I also love the Knoll lounge chair. They've got a firm and relaxed option,
fabric or leather, ottoman is separate:
[https://www.knoll.com/product/florence-knoll-relaxed-
lounge-...](https://www.knoll.com/product/florence-knoll-relaxed-lounge-chair)

Also firm, comfortable for long periods, and stylish:
[https://www.roomandboard.com/catalog/living/chairs/andre-
cha...](https://www.roomandboard.com/catalog/living/chairs/andre-chair)

Here's one that's more plush, something you can sink in to:
[https://www.roomandboard.com/catalog/living/chairs/hess-
leat...](https://www.roomandboard.com/catalog/living/chairs/hess-leather-
chair-and-ottoman)

This one is too large and bulky for my taste, but I have friends who own the
chair and they love being able to curl up in it:
[https://www.crateandbarrel.com/lounge-ii-petite-chair-
and-a-...](https://www.crateandbarrel.com/lounge-ii-petite-chair-and-a-
half/s590275)

------
crooked-v
The IKEA Poäng has a pretty good reputation for being a low-cost comfy chair,
though you'll want to try one out in person to see how well the lumbar curve
works for you.

